# is canyon spectral good?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

what do you think of Canyon spectral 170mm enduro bike?
is it as good as the Slash, GG garnava?


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

We had some trouble with frame cracking, but they did honor the warranty. The first was a chainstay crack, which they replaced, twice. Then a crack in the frame where the rear shock attaches. The geometry is a bit odd, and Canyon sizing is atypical (to put it neutrally).


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Seems to work for this guy,


----------



## BkngBear (May 10, 2021)

RS VR6 said:


> Seems to work for this guy,


Maybe just the camera angles but dude looks huge on that bike! lol


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

BkngBear said:


> Maybe just the camera angles but dude looks huge on that bike! lol


He "sized down" to a large. He said in a different video that he felt more comfortable on the XL...but was having trouble getting the longer bike around tighter turns...so he sized down to a large.

He is absolutely shredding in that video. On a bike people are claiming that has "outdated" geometry.


----------

